# L'enfer, c'est d'avoir perdu l'espoir



## low27

Bonjour, j'ai traduis une citation de français a grec et j'aimerais savoir si elle est juste :
"L'enfer, c'est d'avoir perdu l'espoir." -> " Κόλαση είναι να έχει χάσει την ελπίδα." 
Merci a tous

Hello, I translated a quote from french to Greek, and I wonder if it is just:
"Hell is to have lost hope." -> " Κόλαση είναι να έχει χάσει την ελπίδα."
Thank's

Buenos dias, traduje una cita del francés al griego y guiero saber si es justo:
"El infierno es haber perdido la esperanza." -> "Κόλαση είναι να έχει χάσει την ελπίδα."
Gracias


----------



## Kangy

I still can't help you with the Greek part, but I have some tips about English and Spanish:

juste - just - justo

In this case, you'd say "correct" and "correcto/a"


----------



## low27

Sorry  and thank you .


----------



## artion

The translation looks OK but we d' better know the context. If it refers to a certain known person who has lost his hope, it's fine. 
If it refers generally to people, better:
" (Είναι) Κόλαση να έχεις χάσει την ελπίδα" or "(Είναι) κόλαση να έχεις χάσει κάθε ελπίδα" (in 2nd person).  The word κάθε makes the sentence more general, while την ελπίδα sounds like refering to a particular hope.


----------



## low27

The original quote from of The Keys Of The Kingdom( The novel of Archibald Joseph Cronin) and this phrase represents me, so it would be more for me and not for people in general. But it it's always the same if it is different across the board or staff?
Thank's for your help


----------



## low27

Oh sorry Artion but what means " (Είναι) " ? Because I don't understand , it's for the " L' " ?


----------



## artion

Είναι means "it is".


----------



## low27

And if I want to put "Είναι" the sentence is : Κόλαση Είναι να έχεις χάσει την ελπίδα ? 
Thank's


----------



## artion

Yes, sounds OK.


----------



## makot

Another way of saying it (besides Artion's suggestion which is 100% correct) could be:

Η Κόλαση έρχεται όταν η ελπίδα φεύγει
which means 'Hell comes when Hope leaves'
But it's your call!


----------



## low27

Thank you very much for your help 
I like this sentence too !


----------

